# Ergopost4 seat slippage...



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lately on my '09 585's seat post, the bolt/clamp that holds the seat to the post keeps coming loose. I tightened it, and it lasted a few rides, but tonite it came loose again. It'd been fine since I got it in March and I haven't had to mess with it until now.

I took it apart to check for anything unusual, but couldn't see anything. Maybe I didn't tighten it enough after the first time? Should I be using a "lock-tite or something on the bolt or will that hurt the carbon?

Has this happened to anyone else? 
Ideas?


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't had that problem but have you check the seat rails for deformation?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah. Everything looks great.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I had the same problem w/ my 595 and they had to send me new elastomers for the post. Since then everything is fine.
Good luck


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I had the same problem. Torqued to the relatively high spec of 20Nm solved the problem. See page 32 in the spare parts manual:

http://lookcycle-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/look_2009_spare_parts_manual.pdf


----------

